# Best Tarpon Lures?



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

DOA Baitbuster Trolling or Tarpon model (root beer, purple or sliver black back)
Zman Diezel Minnow 5” on 1/2oz Headlock jig (purple demon or mulletron color).


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Cool I actually have the DOA silver and also the Zman but it's 7".

Any particular retrieve for those? I'm assuming a loop knot for better action?


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

7” Zman works too, especially during low light.
Slow steady retrieve.

You are going to need a bunch of lures if you get one a good bite, especially the BB’s as they are only good for one fish..


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

My go-to for the bridges here in Pensacola for tarpon is a TT Lures 12/0 weighted wide gap hook (1 oz.) paired with either a 7" Z-Man Diesel Minnow in purple demon or the same hook paired with an 8" Z-Man Mag Swimz Minnow in purple demon.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Big tarpon will hit almost any big minnow plug if you allow it to sink to their depth and work it across current slowly (same results with leadheads using plastic tails or regular bucktails…). Getting my anglers to slow dow a bit on their retrieve is the hard part for me…


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Slowly reel the DOA Baiter. Impart no action at all. Trust me.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Just got back yesterday and had no luck at all landing a Tarpon even on the charter we went on with live crabs, pretty disappointing as far as Tarpon goes because that was the main goal. Still had fun tho and caught lots of Barracuda and sharks lol.

My nephew was the only one out of three of us to hook a Tarpon, once on the charter with a live crab that spit out the hook on the first jump, then a few days later off the Big Pine kayak launch wading with a Barracuda tube of all things. That one he had on for a while longer but it also spit out the hook after a big jump. Both were probably 100 pounds or more. 

Still have yet to land a big Tarpon since we have started to focus on them (never really tried before), gonna try more around here in the St.Pete area, I think if we keep at it we will figure out a formula for the best success. As far as the Keys I think we got there a little too late, the guide said the migrating Tarpon are coming through earlier each year and now is apparently the tail end of it for this year.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you’re heading back this way in September or October (even better…) give me a call since the fishing for big tarpon then can be very good out of Flamingo with bait, lures,or flies….

It all ends the first cold night in October- usually about a week before Halloween…


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Sounds good, we've been talking about going to Flamingo, will get in touch thanks!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Could also use some suggestions on a decent Tarpon rod, I have a few 5000 reels that will work but my rods are not up to the task. Also what weight braid and leader is ideal?

My guide told me what he uses but of course I completely forgot lol


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

skinny_fishing said:


> Could also use some suggestions on a decent Tarpon rod, I have a few 5000 reels that will work but my rods are not up to the task. Also what weight braid and leader is ideal?
> 
> My guide told me what he uses but of course I completely forgot lol


I have Terramar Heavy rods. 40lb braid with 50-60 Flouro leader. You should be plenty good with that.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

A big pink or bone hogy works well alongside everything else mentioned.

I have spent countless hours watching tarpon feeding on everything from shrimp and pilchards to snakes, mullet and crabs. Tarpon love to follow a food item and see what what it does. If the tarpon can follow for about 10 or 15 feet without their prey noticing, it's lunch time.

Tarpon are extremely curious and yet very cautious creatures. This is why a steady retrieve works so well on them. They want to check out everything, but really have to be convinced there is no threat to actually commit.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A big one is an educated fish since all we ever do is catch and release...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Cronced said:


> A big pink or bone hogy works well alongside everything else mentioned.
> 
> I have spent countless hours watching tarpon feeding on everything from shrimp and pilchards to snakes, mullet and crabs. Tarpon love to follow a food item and see what what it does. If the tarpon can follow for about 10 or 15 feet without their prey noticing, it's lunch time.
> 
> Tarpon are extremely curious and yet very cautious creatures. This is why a steady retrieve works so well on them. They want to check out everything, but really have to be convinced there is no threat to actually commit.


Speaking of Hogy Lures, I used to really like the black and white ones--the "original series" in 7" size. Can't seem to find that color combo anymore. Guide friend of mine told me he believes the tarpon think these are lady fish. Anybody see these lures around anywhere?


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> Speaking of Hogy Lures, I used to really like the black and white ones--the "original series" in 7" size. Can't seem to find that color combo anymore. Guide friend of mine told me he believes the tarpon think these are lady fish. Anybody see these lures around anywhere?


Just buy them straight from the Hogy Lures website.


----------



## Firefly1934 (Oct 27, 2021)

DOA Bait Buster in root beer, glow, pearl, gold/black back, silver/green back
DOA Terror Eyes, DOA Shrimp 1/2 oz. in same colors
Mirr-O-Lure She Dog in black or purple
Bomber Long A in black or purple
7-inch Hogy in black
All of these have been good for me down there for the same type of fishing. 
Good fishing to you- have a blast!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

DOA bait buster, classic sinking mirrolure, large Vudu Mullet.


----------



## AlbieFly (5 mo ago)

check out Hogy pro tails. they've got some serious hooks on em


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> Just got back yesterday and had no luck at all landing a Tarpon even on the charter we went on with live crabs, pretty disappointing as far as Tarpon goes because that was the main goal. Still had fun tho and caught lots of Barracuda and sharks lol.
> 
> My nephew was the only one out of three of us to hook a Tarpon, once on the charter with a live crab that spit out the hook on the first jump, then a few days later off the Big Pine kayak launch wading with a Barracuda tube of all things. That one he had on for a while longer but it also spit out the hook after a big jump. Both were probably 100 pounds or more.
> 
> Still have yet to land a big Tarpon since we have started to focus on them (never really tried before), gonna try more around here in the St.Pete area, I think if we keep at it we will figure out a formula for the best success. As far as the Keys I think we got there a little too late, the guide said the migrating Tarpon are coming through earlier each year and now is apparently the tail end of it for this year.


I think your results are just about average on Tarpon, It is not as easy as you see on Youtube. I have fished with a great guide out of Crystal River and he says if you want to land one give me 3 days. If you just want to see them, make some cast and possibly get one to eat then one day will do. He is a very honest young man. You don't have to land a Tarpon though to make it worth the effort, eventually you will hook one and even if he breaks your tackle or you, you wont ever forget it. Keep going


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

AlbieFly said:


> check out Hogy pro tails. they've got some serious hooks on em


I love these lures but the $%&$#ing puffers seem to like them more than the tarpon in my area... gets to be $$$ after a while.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Go to hard baits or bucktail jigs any time you’ve got puffers around… You’ll be happier…

For what it’s worth we hook tarpon of every size on a wide variety of hard and soft baits when we’re no fly fishing… Your results are much more about how you’re using them in my book.

If at all possible hook up with someone that does a lot of tarpon fishing (professional or weekend warrior) and you’ll learn much much quicker than you will on your own…

Hope this helps…”Be a hero… Take a kid fishing”


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Only thing I really learned from our guide was use live crabs and go to your secret spot


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

As mentioned earlier, slow down your retrieval. Can’t tell you how many times I’ve had tarpon ignore or spook on a quick retrieval but gobble up a slowly moving bait


----------

